# keeping boyds forest dragons



## crikey (Dec 29, 2010)

hay everyone
im going to tell you the *basics* of keeping boyds forest dragon and yes i do own them and have for 4 years here is a list of things you will need:
** A tall enclouser cause these are climbing lizards and like to climb high*

** and you will need to feed them moving food like crickets or roaches and mealworms cause these lizards only feed on moving foods*

** these lizards dont need a heat lamp unless in cold climate you wil need a uv lamp *

** some plants or vines or sticks for them to climp up*

**substrate can be anything like paper towl or rocks but not sand*
>try to keep your boyds between 20-28 degrees celsius
>these lizards get to size any where between 20-50cm
>alot of people on here say thay are hard to keep but *i* have found that thay are just as easy as a bearded dragon or blue tongue and i would like to know why people find them hard to keep cause i know 14 year old kids that keep them like seriously guys these arnt hard lizards to keep and you dont need an over the top enclosures thay will do with a simple enclosure you guys that are saying there so hard to keep are just people holding this hobby back and scaring of new comers to this hobby
>my boyd forest dragons will only eat moving pray iteams but some people say thay have seen theres eating fruit and veggies 
>alot of boyds will only drink moving water so i provide my ones with a water fountain which i purchased from urs 
so i hope this gives you the *main idea* of keeping these great lizards this is not ment for the experianced keepers just for novice

these are just my apinions and dont just think this is a one stop shop


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh no I dont have a waterfall in mine.


----------



## D3pro (Dec 30, 2010)

whao this is great, I am going to trust you 100% and go out and buy boyds now

(you missed out on a few key notes for a total lizard noob like me)


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 30, 2010)

I think my knowledge of Boyds just dropped a few notches from reading this...


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Dec 30, 2010)

crikey said:


> hay everyone
> ** these lizards dont need a heat lamp thay only need a uv lamp *



oh wow a reptile that DOSENT need heat!? 
thats amazing!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 30, 2010)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> oh wow a reptile that DOSENT need heat!?
> thats amazing!


 
What if I live in like Canberra and it's winter?


----------



## SCam (Dec 30, 2010)

Can i ask how long you have kept these lizards?


----------



## D3pro (Dec 30, 2010)

enclosure sizes? or will I be able to fit a water fall in a shoe box?


----------



## crikey (Dec 30, 2010)

ok when i said thay dont need heat thats a heat lamp thay dont need unless it gets relly cold. These lizard only have to be kept between 23-28 degrees. And the water fall only has to be large enougth for your boyds to jump in and have a drink and help them get there sheded skin of you might find that your boyds will only drink the moving water this is what i know so a bowl with a water bump will be ok just as long as the water is moving. If there is any thing else you need to know just ask
hope this helps


----------



## D3pro (Dec 30, 2010)

How big do they get? what size enclosure? substrate? food?


----------



## crikey (Dec 30, 2010)

thay grow to a size of between 20-50cm i said what food thay eat itss crickets mealworms or woodies (woodroaches) and substrate can be papper towl or recycled papper pellets but not sand


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 30, 2010)

Why do they haveto have moving water?


----------



## crikey (Dec 30, 2010)

im not to sure but it seems to be the only way thay will drink water


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 30, 2010)

Are you sure? I've known of some that drink from a still standing water dish...


----------



## dean30bb (Dec 30, 2010)

TahneeMaree said:


> Are you sure? I've known of some that drink from a still standing water dish...


 

the ones we have at work always drink from a still water bowl but some wont. they do need a heat lamp to keep there body temp up, just like every other reptile.


----------



## crikey (Dec 30, 2010)

well i have had my ones for 3 years and never used a heat lamp and nor has one the very first breeders of these lizards in captivity andrew and thay are as good as every other reptile i own and yes some boyds will drink from still water but my ones never and all my frainds ones have never so i would not like to risk it


----------



## Funkstaa (Dec 30, 2010)

I know we all keep our herps differently and if what you are doing is working and yours are in good health then that's great but I have had boyds prob 3 months now...and they aren't as simple as your making out. They do need extra care than other species so be careful offering advice as it could be of detroment if someone actually takes you seriously.


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 30, 2010)

There is already a very informative thread created for Boyds Forest Dragons on the site created by southside_morelia. & I think you'll find Andrew does use heat lamps.


----------



## crikey (Dec 30, 2010)

well im not going to argue but im just saying that for me myself thay are just as easy as bearded dragons or a bluetongue i only have to put a few crickets in every couple of days and clean there tanks every 2 weeks thats all to it i would like to know *y* all you guys find them so hard to lookafter cause thay are very basic to keep


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...oyds-forest-dragon-information-thread-146921/


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for the link jannico
are there many breeders in N.S.W? if so roughly what the prices on these reptiles?


----------



## crikey (Dec 30, 2010)

boyd forest dragons go for about $250


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 30, 2010)

Aren't Boyd's on the Specialist Permit in some states I think that states for how they would require knowledge and effort.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 30, 2010)

Andrew from Pendile (Look on Petpages for adds). I think from memory $250 each.


Grogshla said:


> thanks for the link jannico
> are there many breeders in N.S.W? if so roughly what the prices on these reptiles?


----------



## hornet (Dec 30, 2010)

Dannyboi said:


> Aren't Boyd's on the Specialist Permit in some states I think that states for how they would require knowledge and effort.


 
they are class 2 in NSW and they are on class 2 for a reason


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 30, 2010)

very cool.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 30, 2010)

I knew they were on the specialist permit here but I am unaware of most of the listing and licencing interstate.


----------



## giggle (Dec 30, 2010)

Jebus... and I mean Jebus! :/

Not cool bro... not cool.

Are you trolling? Cause, if you are I think you got what you were looking for lol If not, why did you start this thread? 

A little while back I was a complete noob to boyds and searching for info... desperate for info. Until someone put up our very helpful boyds info thread with in depth real boyds info. 
If they never had... then this persons thread is something I would have read and possibly considered. This is a poor thread I think it needs deleting :/


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 30, 2010)

> If they never had... then this persons thread is something I would have read and possibly considered. This is a poor thread I think it needs deleting :/



If one thread makes you reconsider that, they probably shouldn't anyway. 
Get a book for basic info.


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 30, 2010)

Is your comment meant for me giggle?
This thread is not mine i did not start it.
May i ask what makes you think that this is a poor thread and should be deleted? I am not having a go at you just very curious as a reptile lover


----------



## giggle (Dec 30, 2010)

Jannico said:


> If one thread makes you reconsider that, they probably shouldn't anyway.
> Get a book for basic info.



Ok your post barely makes sense but let me try to decipher your meaning.

Not "reconsider"... "consider" they have a very different meaning. Had the ACTUAL experts not previously posted their very informative and indepth thread... then a thread such as this one may have actually seemed like information to me. Threads like these are why the search function ends up being useless... because there are a million threads with poor information. Do you understand my meaning now? 

As for _"Get a book for basic info." _.... what? I dont know how this relates to my post... Im beyond the point of needing the basic info... THIS is my point LOL This thread only serves to give confusing information to noobs.... the boyds sticky thread is indepth and useful.

Grogshla... nope, its meant for the OP lol its a general comment on the possible negative effect 'basic experts' can have on a noobs information collecting. Though had it been addressed to you I would have used your name as I did here 
This is a poor thread... because as I stated previously, the information of the original post is basic bordering on incorrect. My point was it is threads like these that confuse a noobs research.


----------



## Colin (Dec 31, 2010)

giggle said:


> Ok your post barely makes sense but let me try to decipher your meaning.





giggle said:


> Jebus... and I mean Jebus! :/
> 
> Not cool bro... not cool.
> 
> ...



giggle please show some tolerance to other members on here.. your comments that the thread poster is a "troll" and his thread is "poor" are uncalled for and a little condescending. thank you.

the moderators will decide what threads to leave and what threads to delete without your help. thank you.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 31, 2010)

theres some Boyd's Forest Dragon juveniles on herp trader atm in vic *.
*


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Dec 31, 2010)

Colin said:


> giggle please show some tolerance to other members on here.. your comments that the thread poster is a "troll" and his thread is "poor" are uncalled for and a little condescending. thank you.
> 
> the moderators will decide what threads to leave and what threads to delete without your help. thank you.


 
+1  [deleted]


----------



## Camo (Dec 31, 2010)

Colin said:


> giggle please show some tolerance to other members on here.. your comments that the thread poster is a "troll" and his thread is "poor" are uncalled for and a little condescending. thank you.
> 
> the moderators will decide what threads to leave and what threads to delete without your help. thank you.


+1


----------



## crikey (Dec 31, 2010)

i have just read the other thread on boyds that yous are talking about and its nooo differant except just some more info on housing them and also that the guy that started that thread finds these lizards hard to keep and i think that thay are easy and basic lizards to keep so i dont know what all you guys are going on about. *and i would still like to know y so many people find these lizards so hard to keep*


----------



## D3pro (Dec 31, 2010)

More time is involved in keeping them? Compared to snakes, lizards are much harder to keep when it comes to diet and time involved keeping them happy. So when lizard noobs look at the thread they might get the wrong idea. Nothing against you, it's awesome that your finding it easy to manage them, but you have to be weary that your looking at it from your experience, experience that a new comer does not have. 

Thats why I asked what enclosure size do they need... food, temps... what about their behaviour? are they arboreal? nocturnal? does handling stress them out? How many can be kept in an enclosure? etc etc...
You can't just say their easy to keep


----------



## crikey (Dec 31, 2010)

that is also y i added that these are my eperiences and also i said that this is not a one stop shop


----------



## Perko (Jan 1, 2011)

+1



Colin said:


> giggle please show some tolerance to other members on here.. your comments that the thread poster is a "troll" and his thread is "poor" are uncalled for and a little condescending. thank you.
> 
> the moderators will decide what threads to leave and what threads to delete without your help. thank you.


----------

